# m drol cycle- how does it look?



## Greg_dds (Dec 23, 2007)

hi guys-

how does this 3 week m drol cycle and PCT sound-

Cycle-

CEL's M- drol, 20/20 or 30 /30

Anabolic Xtreme Perfect Cycle

Hawthorn Berries

Multi Vit's

CLA

PCT-

Novadex 20/20/10/10

Liver d- tox

Anabolic Xtreme PCT

Lean Xtreme (15 days in)

Anabolic Xtreme Mass FX

ZMA

Support Supps-

Whey

CEE

HMB

BCAA

Thanks guys,


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

Looks expensive compared to what you might keep, to me 8w of test-e @ 500mg/w and pct would give you double return for half the price buddy - only opinion of course. If you don't wanna go injecting yer axxe every 3 days you could try T-Bol @ 50-60mg/d for 6 weeks too, worked a treat for me....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

sounds fine mate but i dunno if i`d want to run such a short cycle.


----------



## Greg_dds (Dec 23, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> sounds fine mate but i dunno if i`d want to run such a short cycle.


ok thanks. i have run h drol before at 50/75/75/100/150 so will run the m- drol at 20/20/30/30, maybe 20/30/30/30. how does that sound?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

gym_rat said:


> ok thanks. i have run h drol before at 50/75/75/100/150 so will run the m- drol at 20/20/30/30, maybe 20/30/30/30. how does that sound?


Why increase it (20/20/30/30)?

Have you got all these supps already?

CissusDrol would appear to be better as a PCT Supp along side Nolva than AX PCT / Lean Xtreme / AX Mass FX . At least it's ingredients are backed with peer reviewed studies.

NeilR did a log on running Superdrol - might be some ideas in there for you.


----------



## Greg_dds (Dec 23, 2007)

Tall said:


> Why increase it (20/20/30/30)?
> 
> Have you got all these supps already?
> 
> ...


ok thanks, i will check it out now!


----------



## Greg_dds (Dec 23, 2007)

Tall said:


> Why increase it (20/20/30/30)?
> 
> Have you got all these supps already?
> 
> ...


so use CissusDrol instead of AX PCT, mass fx, lean xtreme?that would do my wallet a favour!

what would you say i should run the m drol at?

thanks mate


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

gym_rat said:


> so use CissusDrol instead of AX PCT, mass fx, lean xtreme?that would do my wallet a favour!
> 
> what would you say i should run the m drol at?
> 
> thanks mate


The standard PCT of Nolva and Clomid would be fine.

But if you wanted to run a supp along side is then CissusDrol contains Cissus (Anti Catabolic / Joint Support) 6-bromo (which does something but I cant recall what :becky and Forskollin which actually has some science behind it for raising natty test levels - like trib should have done but never did.

CissusDrol is in no way a replacement for PCT.


----------



## Greg_dds (Dec 23, 2007)

oh, so keep the AX PCT, and replace the mass fx and lean xtreme with cissusdrol?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

gym_rat said:


> oh, so keep the AX PCT, and replace the mass fx and lean xtreme with cissusdrol?


No no no.

Just because AX have labelled something PCT doesn't make it a PCT.

Your PCT would generally consist of Nolva and Clomid, but could include any of the following: Torem/Ralox/hCG etc etc

Ignore OTC PCT supps. You need scheduled meds.


----------



## Greg_dds (Dec 23, 2007)

Richtea said:


> I know you must get sick of this but it would help if you explaine again to a person on his first cycle of M- droll and pct with nolva.........
> 
> what does 20/20 or 30/30 mean or even 50/50/75/75 ?????
> 
> is it the amount of days you cycle lasts or the amount that you take ? this would be a great help if somone could explaine cheers.:becky:


if someone was to say "i wil run h- drol at 50/50/50/75/75 " this would mean that for everyday for 3 weeks they would do 50mg a day, then for 2 weeks they would do 75mg a day.


----------



## Greg_dds (Dec 23, 2007)

hey guys, ive needed to be tight with my nolvadex so this is my nolva plan after 4 weeks of m drol (20/30/30/30)...

my 3 week nolvadex cycle...

day 1 : 60mg

2-5 : 40mg

6-13 : 20mg

14-21 :10mg

is that ok?

on h- drol i ran nolvadex at-

day 1-3: 20mg

day 4-11: 10mg


----------

